# Kommunikation mit Keyence Vision-Sensor



## BirdiFVZ (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo ich braeuchte mal etwas Hilfe.

Ich bin gerade in meinem Praxissemester in den USA (deshalb ae und so ;-) ) und soll hier eine bestehende Anlage mit einem Vision-Sensor erweitern. Dieser soll mit einer 1214C CPU von Siemens kommunizieren und hier ist das Problem.

Ich habe den Sensor in der Netzsicht mit einer GSDML Datei einfuegen koennen, konnte diesen mit einem PN/IE - Subnetz mit der SPS verbinden und sehe ihn auch bei den erreichbaren Teilnehmern.
Ich kann ihn per Laptop anpingen, ich kann mit ihm mit der software arbeiten und einstellen.

Nur die SPS will nicht mit ihm Kommunizieren.

Im TIA-Portal wird er in der Projektnavigation unter Dezentraler Peripherie gefuehrt, allerdings mit dem Vermerk: Nicht Erreichbar.

Und jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter...

Kann mir jemand Helfen?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Schoene gruesse aus den USA

Birdi


PS: Auf dem Bild im Anhang sind auch die lokalen Baugruppen nicht erreichbar, weil ich aktuell an einer Test-SPS arbeite, an der die I/Os nicht angeschlossen ist, es ist jedoch die identische CPU


----------



## dentech (26 Juni 2015)

Hi,

habe die sensoren auch auch schon mittlerweile ein paar Mal in Betrieb genommen, öffne mal in der Netzansicht den Sensor und mache mal einen Screenshot davon.

PS welchen Sensor hast du genau?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (26 Juni 2015)

hey danke schon mal fuer die Antwort 
hoer sich ja vielversprechend an

meinst du das?


----------



## dentech (26 Juni 2015)

Nee, die Konfiguration von dem Sensor.

Sieht bei mir so aus:




PS: Was mir noch gerade so einfällt, hast du den denn in der Keyence Software auf Profinet gestellt?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

Bei mir siehts meiner meinung auch so aus...






Ja ist auf profinet eingestellt.



Komisch ist finde ich, dass ich bei erreichbare Teilnehmer die LED's vom Sensor blinken lassen kann, aber sobald ich auf online verbinden gehe, steht dort nicht erreichbar.


Und bei Verbindungen wird der Sensor auch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2015)

Hi,

was mir noch so einfällt gerade ist:

hast du den Profinetnamen auch gleich geschrieben?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

Welchen Profinetnamen?

dem vom Subnetz?

ich hab da keinen Namen geschrieben, der hat sich automatisch geändert


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2015)

Der Name des Sensors in der Keyencesoftware muß identisch sein mit dem Profinetnamen im TIA Portal


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

dass schaut bei mir dann jetzt so aus:


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

Und der Fehler wird mir angezeigt:


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2015)

Ich glaube da ist der Fehler, unter erreichbare Teilnehmer steht bei mir nur iv-500ca und nicht iv-500ca.iv-500ca


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2015)

Hast du mal versucht den Sensor neu anzulegen?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

wie neu anlegen?
meinst du die GSD Datei neu installieren?
oder neu estellen?


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2015)

Nein, Sensor löschen und neu anlegen und verbinden.

Hast du irgendwas an den Adressen geändert?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

also ich hab den sensor und das subnetz gelöscht und neu angelegt

an den IP-Adressen hab ich nichts geändert

aber mit dem Subnetz bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt, was jetzt wie heißen muss und mit was verbunden ist...

kannst du mir vll von deinem Programm Screenshots von den wichtigen Einstellungen schicken?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

ich hab den sensor jetzt nochmal neu eingefügt und jetzt hat sich das fehler bild verändert
die einzelnen elemente des Sensor sind jetzt mit nem grünen Haken markiert und ich habe "nur" noch 3 Fehler meldungen mit: Hardwarekomponente wegen eines falschen Typs nicht verfügbar


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juni 2015)

Und genau diesen Namen musst du als Gerätenamen im TIAP eintragen!

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Die GSDML Datei kann man bei Keyence aus der Weboberfläche exportieren, dann ist alles passend eingetragen.


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

Also die GSDML Datei hab ich vom Keyence Support bekommen, dem Subnetz hab ich den Gerätenamen vom Sensor zugewiesen und danach sind jetzt alle Elemente vom Sensor (Command Control_1, ... ) mit nem grünen Haken markiert

nur die SPS hat noch 3 Fahler : Hardware-Komponente wegen eines falschen Typs nicht verfügbar
und das in den Baugrupppen Port 1, Interface und IV-XXXX


----------



## BirdiFVZ (29 Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt.
Zumindest sind jetzt alle Verbindungen mit nem grünen Haken markiert und es wird kein Fehler angezeigt.

Ich hab nohmals die neuen GSDML dateien von runtergeladen und eingefügt und Namen geändert, eigentlich nichts anderes als vorher...

Danke für eure Hilfen


----------



## BirdiFVZ (30 Juni 2015)

Jetzt habe ich doch noch eine frage...



ich habe von Keyence ein Beispielprogramm zum aendern des aktuellen Programms.
Das habe ich mein bestehendes Programm integriert, jedoch reagiert dort nichts auf den Sensor und im Screenshot wird der Fehler angezeigt:

- Für die angegebene HW-Kennung haben sie keine Baugruppe projektiert, oder
- Sie haben die Einschränkung über die Länge der konsistenten Daten nicht 
  beachtet, oder- Sie haben als Adresse am Parameter LADDR keine HW-Kennung angegeben.

Meine frage:
muss ich noch etwas einstellen HW-Kennung oder Laenge, habe in den Einstellungen nichts derweitiges gefunden...
oder muss ich andere Werte eintragen? wenn ja welche?

Habe schon nach Anleitungen von Keyence geschaut aber nichts gefunden
Waere sehr dankbar wenn mir wieder jemand helfen koennte.

Aus Amerika
Birdi


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

Hi,

ein Beispiel Programm habe ich von Keyence nicht bekommen, aber das Programm ändern ist doch relativ einfach:

1. Programm Nr in AW20
2. Programmwechsel Triggern A16.2
3. Programmwechselantwort auf E12.2

das sind die Standardein und ausgänge bei mir.


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

Kann ich so auch den aktuellen wert vom Sensor abfragen?

In dem Programm ist die Kommunikation mit DPRD_DAT Bausteinen realisiert bei denen HW-Kennungen stehen, bei zwei Baustein funktioniert das auch und ich habe die Daten, aber eben nur bei diesen, woher weiß ich welche HW-Kennung ich dort eintragen muss?

Bei den beiden funktionierenden Bausteinen wird die HW-Kennung 16#110 und 16#012C verwendet, was meiner meinung nach auch Sinn macht, weil der 1. Baustein einen Datenbereich von 28 hat und der 2. somit nach 29 beginnt

der nächste Baustein ist jedoch auch im richtigen abstand, funktioniert aber nicht

Hast du das so schon mal verwendet?


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

Nö, aber das Programm frage ich über das EW264 ab.

Vielleicht kannst du das Beispiel Programm mal hier posten oder zumindest mir schicken.


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

okey schaut schon mal viel einfacher aus,

kann ich so auch iwie abfragen, ob der sensor das masterpic erkannt hat oder nich?


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

also schreibe ich meine programm nummer ins aw20, setze a16.2 und dann müsste im ew264 die nummer stehen und e12.2 gesetzt sein?

hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

> also schreibe ich meine programm nummer ins aw20, setze a16.2 und dann müsste im ew264 die nummer stehen und e12.2 gesetzt sein?
> 
> hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Ja



> okey schaut schon mal viel einfacher aus,
> 
> kann ich so auch iwie abfragen, ob der sensor das masterpic erkannt hat oder nich?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du überhaupt auswertest, bei uns werden die Werkzeuge(Tools) auf iO, niO ausgewertet.


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

also das programm soll eine 3 stellige ziffernfolge identifizieren, erkennt das tool z.B. 123 oder nicht.

bei mir funktioniert das so nicht, das programm wird mit ew264 erkannt aber mehr nicht, woher weißt du was in den words stehen muss oder was da drin steht?

hier die programme:
Anhang anzeigen Siemens - IV Sample Programs.zip


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

Ist die Ziffernfolge immer eine andere? Klappt das überhaupt mit einem Visionsensor? 

Das EW264 kannst du doch einfach über Beobachten anschauen (Anzeigeformat auf Dez stellen) dann  steht dort das Programm


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

Die Ziffernfolge ist eher eine Modellnummer es gibt 4-5 verschiedene, per HMI wird die gesuchte Nummer ausgewählt und dder Sensor soll quasi nur erkennen ob das richtige gehäuse mit der richtigen Nummer eingelegt wurde, da sonst per laser an der falschen stelle markiert wird

ja das ew264 funktioniert, hab per keyence software das programm geändert und die Änderung wird angezeigt, nur die restlichen parameter funktionieren nicht.
ich hab 0 ins aw20 geschrieben und setze a16.2
aber das ew 264 ändert sich nicht und e12.2 wird auch nicht gesetzt


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

Hast du denn die Beschreibung für den Sensor im Profinet?
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen IV-Series-Feldnetzwerk_UM_KD_NEU.pdf


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

was für eine beschreibung meinst du?


----------



## dentech (1 Juli 2015)

Ist doch im Anhang bei meiner letzten Nachricht


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

das habe ich schon seit paar tagen im netz gesucht :-D

ich finde nur die umschaltmethode auf monitor/pc nicht...
komm mir gerade ziemlich dumm vor :-D


----------



## BirdiFVZ (1 Juli 2015)

Tut mir leid aber ich glaub ich steh grad total auf dem Schlauch...

Ich hab mir des jetzt durchgelesen, da steht: wenn ich mit IP das programm ändern will muss ich die Umschaltmethode auf Monitor/PC festlegen. Ich find die Option aber im Programm nicht und wenn ich die User's Manual durchsuche gibts das nur mit dem Keyencemonitor, den hab ich aber nicht.



Im Menü von der Keyence Software finde ich nur diese einstellungen...


----------



## dentech (2 Juli 2015)

Welche Version von der Software hast du denn? Bei mir sieht das anders aus.


----------



## BirdiFVZ (7 Juli 2015)

ich habe version R3.00.40


----------

